# Olivebank - Four-masted barque



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Completed recently. Completely scratchbuilt - 25 feet to 1 inch


----------



## Qu1ckn1ck (Aug 1, 2014)

Beautiful !


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

True artistry. 

Keith


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Lovely ship she was!


----------



## mrcruisine (Oct 10, 2010)

Shipbuilder said:


> Completed recently. Completely scratchbuilt - 25 feet to 1 inch
> View attachment 690650
> View attachment 690650


Many thanks, as an ex Bankliner who served on the newer Olivebank and sat twice a day for 9 months in the officers saloon eating meals with a large framed photo of her on the bulkhead behind us, it brings back many memories. Beautiful bit of work. Quite a history about her sinking as well that even made Discovery Channels Great Escape series.


----------



## MMA (Feb 23, 2017)

Excellent model. The ship featured on The Bank Line House magazine every issue and a more detailed history of the vessel can be found at Banklineonline.com.


----------



## mrcruisine (Oct 10, 2010)

mrcruisine said:


> Many thanks, as an ex Bankliner who served on the newer Olivebank and sat twice a day for 9 months in the officers saloon eating meals with a large framed photo of her on the bulkhead behind us, it brings back many memories. Beautiful bit of work. Quite a history about her sinking as well that even made Discovery Channels Great Escape series.













MMA said:


> Excellent model. The ship featured on The Bank Line House magazine every issue and a more detailed history of the vessel can be found at Banklineonline.com.





MMA said:


> Excellent model. The ship featured on The Bank Line House magazine every issue and a more detailed history of the vessel can be found at Banklineonline.com.


----------

